# Perth Hiking and Camping no car



## inwestend (Dec 9, 2011)

Is there anywhere near Perth, accessible by public transport, where I can go Bush Camping and Hiking for a few days?

It seems that all the information about Australian camping assumes you want to drive around by 4WD, and take every conceivable mod-con with you, including the kitchen sink.

I'm looking for somewhere I can take a bus, train, or ferry, walk in, walk around for a few days with my tent on my back, and walk out again. Like the Overland Track in Tasmania, or Sydney's Blue Mountains, where cars can't even go.


----------

